# Stanton Bikes



## Ciar (4 Dec 2015)

Hi,

thinking of either full bike or chopping out my frame and replacing with the Stanton Sherpa, never heard anything negative about them so very tempted to pop one in the cart and be done with it  

any opinions happily accepted.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (4 Dec 2015)

The Sherpa is a great XC bike,but I would be more tempted to go for the Switchback.
Slacker Geo means more scope for a longer travel fork,thus if you want to hit some off piste for a bit more aggressive XC rides and hitting downhills a lot more confidently
Good choice on the brand incidentally.
That all being said,the Sherpa is a very capable Trail bike.


----------



## Ciar (4 Dec 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> The Sherpa is a great XC bike,but I would be more tempted to go for the Switchback.
> Slacker Geo means more scope for a longer travel fork,thus if you want to hit some off piste for a bit more aggressive XC rides and hitting downhills a lot more confidently
> Good choice on the brand incidentally.
> That all being said,the Sherpa is a very capable Trail bike.



Currently rolling around on a Scott Scale 970 29 XC bike upgraded forks to rock shox xc 30 100mm travel and both brakes upgraded to shimano XT and switched to a shorter stem and slightly wider bars, but the bike has never felt comfortable feels like i am sitting on top rather than inside, admittedly it's done Epping with ease as you would expect and swinley, even Afan for 3 days all trails and a few blue trails and bike park wales, but i really want a bike i feel more in control of, slightly less twitchy and tank like.

my idea having spoken to Stanton and the guy was really helpful was to go for frame and move all bits over, will have a look at the switchback, but i like the idea i can run 29r wheels and move to 27.5+ if i fancy it.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (5 Dec 2015)

Are you going for speed rather than jumps,tight technical stuff and twisty DH ?
If so,the 29er Sherpa is the obvious choice


----------



## Ciar (7 Dec 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Are you going for speed rather than jumps,tight technical stuff and twisty DH ?
> If so,the 29er Sherpa is the obvious choice



Interesting question i like going fast, in general the style of riding that i enjoy is Afan that's me nothing too extreme has all sorts of riding bit of easy DH jumps you can roll twisty turny, bit old to be breaking bones to be honest at 44  the wife would probably break more if i did!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (7 Dec 2015)

Sherpa,no question.
It will kill Afan dead


----------



## Ciar (7 Dec 2015)

I just read up on the switchback as well now, it's painful as for the cost of the full switchback i could pick up a bouncy bike, but if it's just the sherpa frame i could upgrade nicely with not the biggest of outlays, dillemas dillemas! 

i do like the sounds of longer travel on the switchback as well.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (7 Dec 2015)

Nah,Sherpa will be ab fab for what you want to do with it.I agree,the Switchback is a big outlay,and needs to be treated as a bike that merits the price tag.i.e.thrashed off piste regularly.
Although I imagine that it behaves itself in a straight line too.
Without sounding cheeky,I would not run a XC30 fork on it,as it would not stand up to much.
Good choice would be a Reba or Revelation


----------



## Motozulu (10 Dec 2015)

And I know I'm biased as I have one - but a cheaper and just as capable a bike is the Bird Zero frame. Awesome frame which when coupled with the 140mm Sweeps on it will tackle virtually anything I throw it at and yet is a very fast and light bike.

Stantons are lovely but you don't half pay for the 'privilege' of owning one. So unless you are sold on the Stanton - have a look at the Zero.

Just my 2 pen'orth worth, loike


----------



## Ciar (10 Dec 2015)

I have looked at the bird previously they are a tasty looking bike  might have to investigate again as you are right i have only generally heard good things about their HT's

still mooching as i am waiting on getting Xmas out the way before i splurge!


----------



## Motozulu (10 Dec 2015)

I went for a test ride around Swinley and absolutely loved the bike - it was a no brainer. Spoke at length to the owners too (great blokes and proper bikers). For the money you pay you get a fantastic deal and a very capable bike. I love the Stantons but I wasn't prepared to pay the money they wanted for a bike that's no better than the Bird, IMO.


----------



## Ciar (10 Dec 2015)

Motozulu said:


> I went for a test ride around Swinley and absolutely loved the bike - it was a no brainer. Spoke at length to the owners too (great blokes and proper bikers). For the money you pay you get a fantastic deal and a very capable bike. I love the Stantons but I wasn't prepared to pay the money they wanted for a bike that's no better than the Bird, IMO.



good to know i am currently banging around on a scott scale 970 which i have done a fair bit on, but never felt overly happy with it. at 6ft does it matter that they run 27.5b or is that a fallacy about the 29r being for tall people?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2015)

Have you looked at a Ragley Mmmbop? Bit cheaper than a Stanton, but good write ups.


----------



## Ciar (10 Dec 2015)

another one to check cheers mate


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (10 Dec 2015)

So many out there,and all good suggestions.
I have a Dartmoor Hornet,and I love it to bits


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (12 Dec 2015)

Another bike to consider is the BTR Ranger.In money terms it's in the Stanton bracket,but I hear good things about them.Just a thought.


----------



## Cubist (12 Dec 2015)

No hardtail discussion would be complete without a mention of the Cotic Soul.......


----------



## Cubist (12 Dec 2015)

Or a C456 Evo. Great price for the frame at the moment.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (12 Dec 2015)

Absolutely.
Although the Bfe (for me) is more versatile.
Bfe too much for the OP though ?


----------



## Cubist (13 Dec 2015)

If you listen to Cy he'll tell you the Soul is every bit as robust, just more expensive for the 853 tubing. Can't find the limits on mine. I've tried it with 120 and 140 forks, and I'm a blundering Clydesdale on a lot of rocky stuff. With the Thors it was phenomenal, but they suit the C456 even better (travel adjust for climbing)


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (13 Dec 2015)

Let's be honest @Cubist ,Cotic have nailed it with the HT's.I didn't know the Soul could take a 140mm fork with ease.Nice one
I would love to try their full sus jobbie


----------



## Cubist (13 Dec 2015)

The Soul is a bit of an "all things to all riders" type of thing. I've currently got mine set up with 120 Reba and Crests, 2x10 and carbon bars, standard post, as a bit of a bridle way rambler, and the C456 as a 1x10 hooligan with Thor, Arch Ex and a Reverb. Both would do perfectly well the other way round, but the C456 is a bit harsh for all day stuff. The Soul on the other hand is sublimely comfortable and can still be pushed at it stands. Might ask Santa for another Reverb just to complete the package......


----------



## Motozulu (14 Dec 2015)

Ciar said:


> good to know i am currently banging around on a scott scale 970 which i have done a fair bit on, but never felt overly happy with it. at 6ft does it matter that they run 27.5b or is that a fallacy about the 29r being for tall people?


I know lots of 'short' lads who are happy on a 29er, so I don't think it's set in stone - I myself prefer the 27.5 (I'm 5'9) again though - test ride.


----------



## Motozulu (14 Dec 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Let's be honest @Cubist ,Cotic have nailed it with the HT's.I didn't know the Soul could take a 140mm fork with ease.Nice one
> I would love to try their full sus jobbie


They have indeed, but so have other companies, good thing for the OP is that there are plenty of really, really good HT's out there - all down to what budget you have, tbh. For 1,300 quid though, the Bird Zero will take on anything. It saved my financial arse as I was indeed about to splash a lot more than that on a Cotic or a Stanton.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (14 Dec 2015)

Motozulu said:


> They have indeed, but so have other companies, good thing for the OP is that there are plenty of really, really good HT's out there - all down to what budget you have, tbh. For 1,300 quid though, the Bird Zero will take on anything. It saved my financial arse as I was indeed about to splash a lot more than that on a Cotic or a Stanton.



A good point you make,and the Bird range is indeed great value for money.
I have a Dartmoor Hornet,£185 for the frame and dressed up in what I consider trail worthy bits and bobs.I love it and it takes on everything.
I think the reason that Cotic's,Stanton's and Pipedream etc,are more expensive,is that they are made from the highest quality steels.
In other words,more expensive to buy and manufacture.You know this of course.
As an aside,my dad was a sheet metal worker,mainly working on heating and ventilation ducts made of Alloy.
But he also worked with steel piping,and said Alloys required more know how when it came to welding them both.
And yes,the range of brilliant HT's you can buy,customised or off the peg, goes in to the hundreds


----------



## Ciar (16 Dec 2015)

Going to be an interesting new year for me gents, as i shall be mooching all over for a replacement bike  much appreciate all the input as well, cheers!


----------



## Ciar (17 Dec 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Absolutely.
> Although the Bfe (for me) is more versatile.
> Bfe too much for the OP though ?



just a tad the BFE for that frame mentioned was a £1000, im looking for something i can swap the best parts from my current bike over to a new frame  

or go buy a bouncy bike as i don't have one of those yet, currently sitting at two bikes the HT and the commuter which itself is a couple of months old, my dream is upgrade current HT or buy all round bouncy bike and add a single speed for commuting just because i can.

I also have a midschool BMX frame forks stem and handlebars which needs building into a bike sitting in the loft, just picking up parts as i browse fleabay!

the wife still doesnt understand that they all do different things though ;-)


----------



## Hedgemonkey (24 Dec 2015)

I sold my Soul ( Cotic ) last year and then 6 months later did a 300 mile round trip to buy it back. It is one of the original batch and quite battered now from some serious abuse, but its still my weapon of choice, just at home zipping thru woody Surrey singletrack as bouncing down Cavedale rockfest in the Peaks.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (24 Dec 2015)

There you go, one whole heap of fun.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (24 Dec 2015)

Like it,looks like a Trail Ripper


Hedgemonkey said:


> There you go, one whole heap of fun.


----------



## Ciar (20 Apr 2016)

Well quick update, the local LBS who i generally do all my bike dealings with, go out of their way to sort me out.

so in return they have a 2015 Merida One Twenty 800 for sale, so the HT is going to be replaced with a bouncy bike, had a little pootle on it and i can't wait to take it for a proper spin out


----------



## gelfy666 (24 Apr 2016)

another vote for the Bird Zero......... loving mine


----------

